# Problem with my M3



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Just to put it on the board to maybe help out others.

On Saturday I went out to start the day and my 2002 M3 would not start. It would not turn over. Also strange things were happening, like the xenons going on (light switch was off), clicking noises. The key in the ignition buzzer going off even with the key removed.

I put a charger on it and later got it started. Took a short drive, came back. Again it wouldn't start, all the same sorts of weird stuff.

So I put the charger on over night. Nothing. The charger was also acting funny. The amperage would slowly go up, then drop off and cycle again.

Jumped it and got it started and took it for a 90 minute drive, keeping the revs above 3000. The Escort SRX has a digital voltmeter Function. During the drive, the voltage was fluctuating from the mid 12 volts range to the low 14 volt range. Also every minute, almost exactly, the SRX would signal Low Voltage and the radio would cut out. Most of the time the car would also give a slight lurch like the engine cut out. But later when stopped for a light, the voltage dropped, but no change in the engine. Occasionally the voltage would drop and the radio cut out when the transmission shifted (SMG). But not always.

After 90 minutes of running I shut it off and tried to restart. Nothing.

Monday I jumped it and took it to the dealer. Verdict, defective battery. I now seems fine.

I have had dead batteries before, but never had all the wierd stuff go on like this time. I guess the electronics got VERY unhappy with the low voltage.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Pinecone,

When I got my E30 M3 new in 1988, after about a month the battery was dead a door nail. I got it started, but took it to the dealer and they replaced the battery. Sometimes, if the electrolyte is placed into the battery too quickly and the plates get too hot, the battery will short out and go dead. I think you just saw how weird all the computing becomes when the voltage is out of range. I think you'll be fine with a new battery.:thumbup:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I think it will be fine also. At least I truely hope so. But thanks. Nice to know that this is a typical BMW fault. 

What was so strange was all the stuff going on when trying to start it.

ANd while I have seen shorted batteries, this one seemed to be like a loose wire short, in that things were not constant.

Oh well, S**T happens.


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

Could have been loose plates in the battery. It is not too common, but does happen. 

No other damage should have occured:thumbup:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

DougDogs said:


> *Could have been loose plates in the battery. It is not too common, but does happen.
> 
> No other damage should have occured:thumbup: *


Loose plates sounds right. As long as the low voltage didn't do anything to the electronics, things should be fine.

So far everything has been running fine.


----------



## ///M Coupe (Jul 5, 2002)

High tech cars :banghead: need their Juices 
M Coupes are too simple to be affected :thumbup:
Glad to hear it was just the batt & nothing else.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*That what happens . . .*

when going airborn over bumps! :yikes: You may have broken a connection between cells or shorted some of the cells together. Try to keep the air time down to a minimum! 

I had the same thing happen to my old E36 M3.


----------

